# [ERP] Tryton errno 111 postgresql (Resuelto)

## Eleazar Anzola

Buenos días estimados,

Rechazo del server de postgresql que no logro solventar, es ese punto donde por más que lees cambias y mueves configuraciones no logras dar con el fallo, recurro a los más diestros en la materia para que por favor me den luces al respecto.

mediante pgAdmin4 logro ver la base de datos creada y bien configurada, el roll creado y funcional

Intentando desde firefox mediante localhost:8000 

```

No se puede conectar

Firefox no puede establecer una conexión con el servidor en localhost:8000.

    El sitio podría estar no disponible temporalmente o demasiado ocupado. Vuelva a intentarlo en unos momentos.

    Si no puede cargar ninguna página, compruebe la conexión de red de su equipo.

    Si su equipo o red están protegidos por un cortafuegos o proxy, asegúrese de que Firefox tiene permiso para acceder a la web.

```

pero si entra a localhost:631 por lo que me da la impresión que igual puede ser problemas de resolución de nombre

```
# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1   tuxracer.red_gentoo     tuxracer localhost

::1             localhost

```

```

                              Listado de base de datos

  Nombre   |  Dueño   | Codificación | Collate |   Ctype    |      Privilegios      

-----------+----------+--------------+---------+------------+-----------------------

 postgres  | postgres | UTF8         | C       | es_ES.utf8 | 

 template0 | postgres | UTF8         | C       | es_ES.utf8 | =c/postgres          +

           |          |              |         |            | postgres=CTc/postgres

 template1 | postgres | UTF8         | C       | es_ES.utf8 | =c/postgres          +

           |          |              |         |            | postgres=CTc/postgres

 tryton    | trytond  | UTF8         | C       | es_ES.utf8 | 

(4 filas)

```

Aquí pego la salida de la interface que conecta con postgresql

```

tuxracer ~ $ tryton

(tryton:21113): dbind-WARNING **: 10:09:56.740: Couldn't register with accessibility bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

ERROR:tryton.rpc:[Errno 111] Conexión rehusada

```

conf de tryton /etc/tryton/trytond.conf

```

[formatters]

keys=simple

[handlers]

keys=rotate,console

[loggers]

keys=root

[formatter_simple]

format=%(asctime)s] %(levelname)s:%(name)s:%(message)s

datefmt=%a %b %d %H:%M:%S %Y

[handler_rotate]

class=handlers.TimedRotatingFileHandler

args=('/var/log/trytond/trytond.log', 'D', 1, 120)

formatter=simple

[handler_console]

class=StreamHandler

formatter=simple

args=(sys.stdout,)

[logger_root]

level=INFO

handlers=rotate,console

#

[database]

# Database related settings

# The URI to connect to the SQL database (following RFC-3986)

# uri = database://username:password@host:port/

# (Internal default: sqlite:// (i.e. a local SQLite database))

#

# PostgreSQL via Unix domain sockets

# (e.g. PostgreSQL database running on the same machine (localhost))

#uri = postgresql://tryton:tryton@/

#

#Default setting for a local postgres database

#uri = postgresql:///

#

# PostgreSQL via TCP/IP

# (e.g. connecting to a PostgreSQL database running on a remote machine or

# by means of md5 authentication. Needs PostgreSQL to be configured to accept

# those connections (pg_hba.conf).)

#uri = postgresql://tryton:tryton@localhost:5432/

uri=postgresql://trytond:tryton@localhost:5432/

# The path to the directory where the Tryton Server stores files.

# The server must have write permissions to this directory.

# (Internal default: /var/lib/trytond)

path=/var/lib/trytond

# Shall available databases be listed in the client?

#list = True

# The number of retries of the Tryton Server when there are errors

# in a request to the database

#retry = 5

# The primary language, that is used to store entries in translatable

# fields into the database.

#language = en_US

language=es_ES

[ssl]

# SSL settings

# Activation of SSL for all available protocols.

# Uncomment the following settings for key and certificate

# to enable SSL.

# The path to the private key

#privatekey = /etc/ssl/private/ssl-cert-snakeoil.key

# The path to the certificate

#certificate = /etc/ssl/certs/ssl-cert-snakeoil.pem

[jsonrpc]

# Settings for the JSON-RPC network interface

# The IP/host and port number of the interface

# (Internal default: localhost:8000)

#

# Listen on all interfaces (IPv4)

listen=0.0.0.0:8000

# Listen on all interfaces (IPv4 and IPv6)

#listen = [::]:8000

# The hostname for this interface

#hostname =

# The root path to retrieve data for GET requests

#data = jsondata

[xmlrpc]

# Settings for the XML-RPC network interface

# The IP/host and port number of the interface

#listen = localhost:8069

[webdav]

# Settings for the WebDAV network interface

# The IP/host and port number of the interface

#listen = localhost:8080

listen=0.0.0.0:8080

[session]

# Session settings

# The time (in seconds) until an inactive session expires

timeout=3600

# The server administration password used by the client for

# the execution of database management tasks. It is encrypted

# using using the Unix crypt(3) routine. A password can be

# generated using the following command line (on one line):

# $ python -c 'import getpass,crypt,random,string; \

# print crypt.crypt(getpass.getpass(), \

# "".join(random.sample(string.ascii_letters + string.digits, 8)))'

# Example password with 'admin'

#super_pwd = jkUbZGvFNeugk

[email]

# Mail settings

# The URI to connect to the SMTP server.

# Available protocols are:

# - smtp: simple SMTP

# - smtp+tls: SMTP with STARTTLS

# - smtps: SMTP with SSL

#uri = smtp://localhost:25

uri=smtp://localhost:25

# The From address used by the Tryton Server to send emails.

from=anzola@gmail.com 

[report]

# Report settings

# Unoconv parameters for connection to the unoconv service.

#unoconv = pipe,name=trytond;urp;StarOffice.ComponentContext

# Module settings

#

# Some modules are reading configuration parameters from this

# configuration file. These settings only apply when those modules

# are installed.

#

#[ldap_authentication]

# The URI to connect to the LDAP server.

#uri = ldap://host:port/dn?attributes?scope?filter?extensions

# A basic default URL could look like

#uri = ldap://localhost:389/

[web]

# Path for the web-frontend

#root = /usr/lib/node-modules/tryton-sao

listen=0.0.0.0:8000

root=/usr/share/sao
```

Gracias de antemano por los comentarios y luces que pudieran darme

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

El problema estaba en la falta de un archivo de configuración log dentro de /etc/trytond

----------

